# Sexual Issues



## Aquarious 1 (Sep 9, 2011)

Been Married 40+ yrs. Wife came from a Disfunctional Family with a Violent Father and a Cheater, Father and Mother were never intimate ,kids were just along for the tretcherous ride. 
I came from a Middle class family ,my parents always were affectionate with each other. Weve had a Rocky road marriage when it comes to sex except when her hormones would kick in 
after children it tappered off to nothing ,we had lots of arguments so i set up two seperate Counseling appts. she said i dont have a problem i dont need to go , at that i said something has to be done ,at that she said if you get fixed our sex life will be normal . I did and it didnt change anything 
So i thought if we split our children will become colladeral damage so i just shut my mouth and swept it under the rug. Now im 66 shes 62 im having a mid life crissis and we have not had any sex at all for 5 yrs. i watch alot of porn to get rid of my anxieties . I said heres how its going to go ,non sexual contact in bed Holding Hugging tickling she says thats want i wanted always . so we go to bed and she gets in and crunches herself into the covers so tight i cant touch her so i say let me scratch your back so she grudgingly oblidges not putting herself into it , im accepting this as i think in time she will loosen up . Pretty much one sided now but im hoping will change.:scratchhead:


----------



## Rosie123 (Sep 5, 2011)

It's always hard when one is willing to put forth the effort and one isn't it. Only advice I have is to keep trying to get her to counseling. Assure her she doesn't have a problem, but your marriage does and that it's what you, as the man she married, needs.


----------

